# Should i sale or not?



## Sd1030 (Feb 4, 2015)

Ive got 6 calves on the ground right now that will be in the 3-5 wt class. They are a mixed bag of hereford x santa gert and angus x santa gert with 4 being steers and two heifers. 3 of the 4 steers are colored like a hereford and the other other is black and both heifers are black. My question is should i sale now with calve prices being like they are or should i hold and try to get them to 6-7 wts? I was planning on doing that but its hard to not considering selling with prices being like they are. It would be a plus too move them too in the sense itd take some stress of the mommas and the pastures. Whats yalls thoughts?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Calf prices are usually better in the spring than summer. If the calves are pulling on the momma cows hard I would sell those. By the time they are 6 or 7 weight the spring prices will be over. The price should still be good, just not what spring prices are.

Stocker operators want to put the weight on the calves. They can put weight on cheaper than they can buy it.

I would sell the heavier calves now. Light 4 weight calves seem to be a hot commodity right now.

Just one man's opinion.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Tim/South said:


> Calf prices are usually better in the spring than summer. If the calves are pulling on the momma cows hard I would sell those. By the time they are 6 or 7 weight the spring prices will be over. The price should still be good, just not what spring prices are.
> 
> Stocker operators want to put the weight on the calves. They can put weight on cheaper than they can buy it.
> 
> ...


X2.........As Roddy Yetts on Raw Hide would say Head'em up.. Move'em out ..


----------



## Sd1030 (Feb 4, 2015)

I agree with your thinking....i was at the sale a little over a week ago and it looked like 450 were bringing the best money, they were avg 1200 a head. Stuff in the 6-7 wt werent doing much better than that. Thanks for your input, im new at this and i am a very small operation but i am wanting to learn whats the best way to do this. What breed sales the best in your location? It seems here black brings the best money.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You'll be $$$$$$ ahead to sell them before they reach 500#s. Last month I sold as "good as walks" black steer weighing 700# smooth for $2.06 per # = $1442 and the same quality lighter weight 480# for $2.90= $1392. I wonder how many $$$$$$ that 220 extra #s cost me in extra hay???? 490# heifer brought $2.57 = $1261


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Even though cattle are bringing good money we still do not need to leave any money on the table. paying attention to what the buyers are willing to pay the most for is just sound business practice. Markets change and we market to meet those changes.

I never thought I could sell 4 weight calves and make as good of money. Right now we can.

When stockers buy lighter calves they have longer to market those calves. When the future looks good for them, they sell at a price with a delivery date somewhere in the future. This locks in a profit for them. We as small time operators can not put that deal together.


----------



## Sd1030 (Feb 4, 2015)

What you all are saying makes sense to me. As a producer i need to sell the product that the buyers want to buy and are willing to pay good money for. So with that thought in mind i guess from what yall are telling me i need to be flexible in when i sale based on what the market is at the time.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Superior Livestocks last sale was stronger than I expected. Don't panic sell. You have different sizes and colors and may sell one or two at a time. I would be more concerned about one or more going to cheap. I would be there to no sale if necessary. Mel


----------



## Sd1030 (Feb 4, 2015)

Waterway that is my concern especially with the gert x hereford crosses. It just seems they take a hit here compared to the blacks, the only reason i got them was because i got what i felt was a good deal from a family member on them. I am seriously considering selling the herefords and going with angus or angus crosses. Id love to run a angus bull on the herefords and get some baldies but right now my cousin has the gert bull on the farm and im not big enough to seperate and run a different bull on my cows.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

People would buy every one of your gert x Hereford cross heifers down here..... Make excellent cows. A lot better then them black ones


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Sell them now! If you wait you will take a BIG price slide.


----------



## Sd1030 (Feb 4, 2015)

Where is down here colby?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Texas


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I believe Colby is a Texan


----------



## Sd1030 (Feb 4, 2015)

I wish i was in that part of the country so i could get good money for them. Where im at though they just dont do as good as there black counter part. I like the hereford breed, and the angus breed, i wouldnt consider myself loyal to one breed or the other. I just want to raise whats the most profitable for me. The way i see it around here the blacks will bring atleast 10 cents more a pound if not more than the herefords, and if i want to be profitable thats what i should raise. After all it costs me the same to feed both of them. If anyone has any good advice on where to market the hereford x gert cross in north carolina im all ears.


----------

